

An Interview with McKenzie Wark on the 10 Yr Anniversary of “A Hacker Manifesto” - rubencodes
http://lareviewofbooks.org/interview/courting-vectoralists-interview-mckenzie-wark-10-year-anniversary-hacker-manifesto

======
olefoo
Irritating author Mckenzie Wark rips off a culture he does not understand and
does not participate in; produces lots of verbiage and attempts to colonize
cyberspace with a sad mixture of rehashed postmodernist philosophy and tragic
dreams of revolutions past and never-were.

Sorry, but Mckenzie Wark is not a "hacker" in any sense of the word. As near
as I can tell he's a careerist whose main skill is a mastery of the politics
of the echo chamber. His obscurantist style is a regression to the worst
excesses of post-hegelian academic discourse. And no matter how technophilic
it is, cannot mask the fact that the author does not know what he is talking
about.

That academic philosophy provides a welcoming habitat for such authors is an
indictment of the academy; not a valedictory for it's inhabitants.

------
rubencodes
“I think the possibilities for new futures come not from resisting but from
accelerating technical development even under present conditions. There’s no
way back; we can only go forward.”

Brilliantly summed up.

